# Barefoot woodworking and other safety issues ....



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

While this video was made out of the USA, and the workmanship is excellent there are some serious safety issues like totally exposed 14" saw blades and working in bare feet:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have noticed that also on many videos on youtube.
When I was working offshore on the oil rigs, foreign workers were always a problem when it came to safety issues. Many of them came from 3rd world nations and the attitude they grew up with was work hard, work fast and get it done. After being sent home, contracts not being renewed, etc. their companies finally got the idea. As for the barefoot thing, that wasn't a problem, steel toed safety shoes were required - not if's ands or buts. Most of the people on youtube probably grew up without shoes and that is the way of life while safety culture was not. 
It wasn't that long ago in the US where there was a lot of push-back against safety issues and OSHA. Now-a-days it is pretty well accepted.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful workmanship. That open saw gave me chills.

I called OSHA years back to see if my paint booth was within their guidelines. I said, "I am calling to see what I have to do to please you", he said and I quote "you can't". I cracked up. lol


----------



## Zeus_cat (May 1, 2020)

At least they were wearing face masks when spraying.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Aside from maybe an electrical shock I don't see any problem. Then again I was almost fried onetime with a hand held circular saw and I was wearing shoes. At least the Makita saw was double insulated not like the metal body skil saw I was using. .


----------



## Jay_L (Oct 16, 2020)

I worked on a couple of Japanese timber frame homes and the woodworkers all worked bare footed..


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

I've seen a couple of videos from that channel.

Amazing skills... yet the safety issues are a dime a dozen.
Shoes, respirators, eye protection, hearing protection, questionable extension cords, power tools with no safety equipment, plus trash that looks like it is never cleaned up.


----------



## David Nickell (Jul 6, 2020)

High of 16 degrees here today, and that will be the warmest day this week. Barefooted won't be an issue.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

David Nickell said:


> High of 16 degrees here today, and that will be the warmest day this week. Barefooted won't be an issue.


You are in a heat wave. predicted high for here today is negative 8 degrees. I have no heat in my garage shop so I am safely lounging around inside the house in my slippers.


----------



## David Nickell (Jul 6, 2020)

Dave McCann said:


> You are in a heat wave. predicted high for here today is negative 8 degrees. I have no heat in my garage shop so I am safely lounging around inside the house in my slippers.



I have gone out a couple of times to take hay to the field and break holes in the ice, but I haven't been tempted to work in the shop. I have a wood stove in the shop, but it takes a long time to warm it up. I'm staying busy just keeping wood on the stove in the house. It doesn't get below zero often here, and I'm glad for that! I lived at over 8,000 feet in the Colorado mountains when I was in grad school. I figured out that UHaul makes a solution to that kind of weather.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm rarely barefoot out of bed or the shower. I got stung by too many bees as a kid and stepped on too many nails, broken glass and other junk. Typically I keep my shoes right by the bed and soon as i wake up on they go.. I say this as I'm sitting here typing this in my bare feet.. Go figure..
As for the cold I'm still in favor of global warming..The first time I heard the phrase I got all excited..LOL


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Tony B said:


> I have noticed that also on many videos on youtube.
> When I was working offshore on the oil rigs, foreign workers were always a problem when it came to safety issues. Many of them came from 3rd world nations and the attitude they grew up with was work hard, work fast and get it done. After being sent home, contracts not being renewed, etc. their companies finally got the idea. As for the barefoot thing, that wasn't a problem, steel toed safety shoes were required - not if's ands or buts. Most of the people on youtube probably grew up without shoes and that is the way of life while safety culture was not.
> It wasn't that long ago in the US where there was a lot of push-back against safety issues and OSHA. Now-a-days it is pretty well accepted.


Not to knock OSHA, but OSHA did me no favors when I was a spray painter for a living. They didn't do a thing to help me until I had already quit because I was getting poisoned on the job. After I quit they came in and made the company really up their game, but too late for me. I was painting the equivalent of 75 cars a week on my own wearing only a half face mask.. ..I was going through almost 3 5 gallon cans of xylene based paint every day 7 days a week and that was with a high dollar HVLP system. Before they bought that it was even worse, probably 10 gallons a day... The day I walked out I was completely numb from both elbows down and both knees down.. It was bad.. I could probably file suit against them to this day except i worked for a temp agency that probably isn't in business anymore..
Funny..I hear about all kinds of safety issues now being overlooked. back when I started working safety rules were far and few between.
When people like to complain about the high cost of safety they forget that agencies like OSHA are a huge part of why we as humans live longer. I remember as a kid someone who turned 70 had one foot in the grave and the other on the proverbial banana peel..


----------

